# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Κατασκευή φωλιάς

## Νικολα

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη ,
Αφορμή της εγγραφής μου σ΄αυτό το club είναι η επιθυμία των δύο παιδιών μου να πάρουν ένα κατοικίδιο και πιο συγκεκριμένα μου ζήτησαν ένα καναρίνι .
Ξεκινήσαμε λοιπόν την αναζήτηση μας στο internet για οτιδήποτε θα μας βοηθούσε αφού κανένας στην οικογένεια δεν είχε ποτέ σχέση με το «άθλημα»
Άρθρο στο άρθρο καταλήξαμε στο ότι αντί να έχουμε ένα έρημο καναρίνι στο κλουβί θα ήταν προτιμότερο να προσελκύσουμε πούλια στον μικρό μας κήπο .
Για τον λόγο αυτό παρακαλώ όποιος ξέρει  ο πώς μπορώ να κατασκευάσω φωλιές – ταΐστρες  για μικρά πούλια  τα οποία θα εξασφάλιζαν τροφή και στέγη για την αναπαραγωγή τους αλλά θα ομόρφαιναν και τον κήπο μας  ας μου δώσει ιδέες

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλως Ηρθες!!!!!!! Εδω μπορείς να δεις κάποιες ιδέες στα βίντεο!!ειδικα στο 2ο ποστ...Βιντεο με εκτροφεις και αλλα...... !!!!! Καλή συνεχεια!!!*

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα.
Κατ αρχή θα πρέπει να δείς τι πουλιά υπάρχουν στην περιοχή οπου μένεις.
Μετα θα μάθεις τις συνήθειες τους και την τροφή που προτιμούν και να αρχίσεις με αυτο τον τρόπο να τα ΄΄προσελκυεις΄΄ τον χώρο σου.
Κάνε το αυτο και αν δείς οτι πετυχένει τοτε να κοιτάξεις για τα υπόλοιπα.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Chopper

Ωραία ιδέα!
Υ.Γ: Το θέμα δέν έχει σχέση με παραδείσια  :Happy:

----------


## Νικολα

Ευχαριστώ, έβαλα ήδη  μερικές αυτοσχέδιες ταΐστρες και περιμένω επιζόντας ότι θα τιμήσουν τον κήπο μας .

----------


## xarhs

αμα θελεις αρχικα να προσελκησεις πολλα πεταξε σπορους, σιταρι ,ψωμι βρεγμενο....... και οτιδηποτε σε τετοια μορφη.... πχ ψιχουλα
για να συνηθησουν και να ερχονται......... αμα το κανεις αυτο καθε μερα θα προσελκυεις ολο και περισσοτερα... και επειτα αφου θα εχουν συνηθησει το μερος και θα το εχουν συνδυασει με φαγητο θα ερχονται καθημερινα...........
αααα... και ενα κολπο..... την τροφη θα την βαλεις σε μερος ανοιχτο απο παντου ετσι ωστε να νιωθουν πιο ανετα......

----------

